# XM Radio System Outage - Technical Difficulties



## irlspotter

My XM Radios are stuck at "LOADING...." - I went to their web page to refresh all 3 radios. I did it 3 times - no luck - no signal. So I called in and was on hold for 32 minutes when an operator says they are down and do not know how many days until it is fixed due to technical difficulties. I asked for a credit and was told nope - "too bad for you" she said.

So don't waste your time on hold. Asked her why don't hey put something on their on hold message or on the web page and she said can I help you with anything else and then she hung up.

Dan


----------



## sum_random_dork

I was so lost w/out my XM today. Would be nice if they would have a note on their webpage saying they're having issues. Had to search Twitter to find out there was an issue.


----------



## marcjac1

My XM went out as I was driving home from work around 5:30 (North Carolina). At first it faded in and out but then went dead. My wife left work around 7pm and had no XM at all until she pulled into the garage at home just now (8:00pm). Not sure if this means the problem is solved or that was a temporary blip that gave her a signal for 5 seconds. I'm starting to see some reports online of people having outages. Not sure if this is impacting Sirius. We've got 2 Onyx radios and they're both offline.


----------



## Kevin F

Sirius was fine all day for me


----------



## maartena

I'll let you know later.... still at work, will leave in the next few minutes. Was working fine this morning on the way in.


----------



## Davenlr

Was out in the country. Had no service until I got in range of our terrestrial translator. Sat signal showed full the whole time. Using a XMp3i


----------



## JeffBostock

Yeah, mine was not working either. The signal kept going up and down. AS I pulled into my garage though the signal seemed to stay full so maybe they fixed it or I was pulling in from a repeater within the city.

That's a bunch of bull**** customer service said "too bad for you" as far as getting a credit. If they know they have service issues, that's their fault not ours, so they owe something for those who are on hold for half an hour trying to figure out what the hell happened. Insane that they wouldn't have a message while on hold stating there were known issues, that way people would hang up. Last time I checked, it costs companies money to have customer service reps answering phone calls.



irlspotter said:


> My XM Radios are stuck at "LOADING...." - I went to their web page to refresh all 3 radios. I did it 3 times - no luck - no signal. So I called in and was on hold for 32 minutes when an operator says they are down and do not know how many days until it is fixed due to technical difficulties. I asked for a credit and was told nope - "too bad for you" she said.
> 
> So don't waste your time on hold. Asked her why don't hey put something on their on hold message or on the web page and she said can I help you with anything else and then she hung up.
> 
> Dan


----------



## sum_random_dork

Well whatever the isssue is/was it seems like things are getting back to normal. I don't imagine we'll ever get credits, I have found xm customer service to be about the worst I have dealt with. I was an orignal XM sub and have asked a few times about discounts among other things and always told the same response "sorry no discounts for you." I refuse to pay for a year or more in advance based on the fact nobody really seems to know the future of satellite radio.


----------



## Davenlr

Wow. I had my lifetime subbed XM radio burn out after 14 months (truck alternator went berserk), and I bought a XPmp3i. When I called to transfer the lifetime sub, the CSR asked me if I was aware of the $75 transfer fee. I told her I was. She came back after a few seconds, and said they had waived the $75 fee since I was so close to the 1 yr warranty on the old unit.

I couldnt ask for better service. And what would the credit be for 12 hours, like 15 cents  ??


----------



## jimmyv2000

Xm was in and out all morning on both my vehicles.


----------

